# Automation training options



## zoltan (Mar 15, 2010)

My company wants my department (oilfield/industrial automation maintenance) to get some offsite training. NTT offers some interesting options.

 https://www.nttinc.com/electrical/maintenance/

The only problem with them is that the most useful of them are only offered in Denver for one class only. We can't really take all of our techs out of the field at the same time for 2-4 days at a time. Also, they're not willing to fly us anywhere.

Does anyone know of any outfit that does similar training that also operates in CO?


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

If you are doing more than about 3-4 at a time it’s generally cheaper to have the trainer come to you. By the time you figure vehicles, hotels, food, it’s cheaper to do one than many. And you can usually make a custom class that covers just the stuff you need so you get more out of the class compared to a generic one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zoltan (Mar 15, 2010)

paulengr said:


> If you are doing more than about 3-4 at a time it’s generally cheaper to have the trainer come to you. By the time you figure vehicles, hotels, food, it’s cheaper to do one than many. And you can usually make a custom class that covers just the stuff you need so you get more out of the class compared to a generic one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We only have 7 in house guys, so we'd really like to only have 2 -3 in class at a a time.


----------



## jcaden (Oct 30, 2016)

Look for a community college that offers "Open to the Public" short courses.


----------



## FTC (Oct 10, 2016)

Looks like Emerson has a training center in Boulder. I don't have enough posts to post a link but if you search Emerson educational services it should be easy to find.


----------



## sparkiez (Aug 1, 2015)

nevermind


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Who are your local suppliers? Distributors for the automation equipment? Many manufacturers sponsor training through their distributors.
These are the guys to talk to. Some distributors list training in there catalogs with dates and locations. Tentative of course. 

What kind of automation and power transmission equipment do you have? The manufacturer and distributor of the equipment to be specific.
In many cases its two guys for price of one. I have been to several drive/servo and motor training seminars over the years at no cost to me or my company.
Usually they use these instances to teach you about their specific equipment. Win Win.

I understand many guys have no say so in who they use and their supervisors hog up any freebies. I was a guy like this for years. Never had any say so in purchases and never went to lunch with reps. Never got to meet the people that were providing the stuff I was installing and maintaining.
I hope you are not with a company like this.

The training is available, but today maybe not as much as it was back in my hey day.
Call your distributor today.


----------

